# Engagement!



## James Flexton (15 Apr 2008)

Hey gang.

As i see lots of you as friends rather than just an information source i thought i'd let you all know i am now engaged. We have just returned from the maldives where i popped the question and thank goodness she said yes. we've only been together for 7 years lol. We're now in the thick of wedding plans etc... looking at bridal mags and wot not.

On the fishy front we went scuba diving twice, 13 metres down for 45 mins at a time on two different reefs. all i can say is if you have not been and get the chance then do it... you will never forget it, Danielle's now a fish lover...at last. we had a slight wobble when coming home thinking of a marine tank but still the lush greenery of a nice planted aquascape which stood the test of a week on it's lonesome has kept me on the straight and narrow so were sticking with the planted 450. 

I hope your all well and enjoying your tanks...weathers getting better now so watch that water temp!

journal update coming soon i promise.

Bye for now
James (Jimbooo)


----------



## Themuleous (15 Apr 2008)

Excellent news James, congrats!      

Sam


----------



## ceg4048 (15 Apr 2008)

OK, way to go Jim! Congratulations mate, it's about time.

I'm a diver myself and it is a great hobby. Glad your tank survived the trip.

Cheers mate,


----------



## Azaezl (15 Apr 2008)

Congratulations  Have you set a date?

Now comes all the complicated bits of which wedding favours to get, what colours to have, who's going to sit next to who you know lots of fun  Apart from the joy of marrying the one you love one consolation is of course the presents, make sure you do a list or you'll end up with 2 dozen toasters / sandwich makers


----------



## Superman (15 Apr 2008)

Congrats


----------



## TDI-line (15 Apr 2008)

Congratulations.


----------



## Arana (15 Apr 2008)

Congrats   Best wishes to you both


----------



## aaronnorth (15 Apr 2008)

Congratulations and good luck.


----------



## nickyc (15 Apr 2008)

Congratulations!   



			
				James Flexton said:
			
		

> we had a slight wobble when coming home thinking of a marine tank



Do what we did, get one of each!  Would be an interesting addition to the wedding list!


----------



## Ed Seeley (15 Apr 2008)

Congratulations Jim.  Good luck with all the planning!


----------



## Aeropars (15 Apr 2008)

Congratulations!

The maldives in on my list for next year and i'm going to learn to dive while out there.


----------



## Steve Smith (15 Apr 2008)

Congrats James!  Best of luck


----------



## JamesC (15 Apr 2008)

Congratulations James. 

James

ps moved this to the off topic section


----------



## zig (16 Apr 2008)

Congrats James thanks for the invite


----------



## plantbrain (16 Apr 2008)

As long as she supports the passion here, she's got 2 green thumbs up, if not, kill yourself now
Try Aruba, great place to dive, pretty cheap too.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## George Farmer (16 Apr 2008)

Congratulations, James!

Diving is cool eh?  Glad the missus has got the fish bug now...


----------



## Dan Crawford (16 Apr 2008)

Congratulations pal! Have fun planning


----------



## James Flexton (17 Apr 2008)

Thanks for the congrats messages everyone, thank god we had this week off work as well...done loads of planning already and coming together nicely. thanks for the move James, off topic is definatly a better place, didn't think of that lol.

she's definatly got the bug now, i just had the confidence to admit the cost of the 3 L-Number plecs i bought a month ago (Â£160 ish) and she didn't kill me, one just popped into view (for the second time since i got him lol) and she thinks he/she's beautiful. thats a major landmark, a year ago i would now be in the dog house ha ha.

it's her 25th birthday party tomorrow so off on a big one to celebrate both occasions.
thanks again to all for the kind words.
James


----------



## Garuf (18 Apr 2008)

Congratulations and all the best for the future.


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Apr 2008)

Congrats


----------

